# Encouraging a bun to start using a ramp



## indianavex (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey all! I have not so much a problem, but more a question. I put it in this group because it's about her behavior rather than the cage itself.

My bun Cassie is in a two level wooden hutch, but won't use the upper level. Like, at all. She might stand at the bottom of the ramp, paws on it, looking up, but she won't climb up it. Shy of putting her up there and gently shoving her down the ramp, I'm not sure how to encourage her to utilize the entirety of her cage. Maybe it's not a real issue, but I wanted to ask if anyone else has had this with their rabbits and how they dealt with it?

For background, she was a breeding doe and spent her whole life in a small-ish single level cage in a barn. This is her first two level. She's not a terribly adventurous rabbit and given the option to roam out of her cage, she usually stays inside anyway. If taken out, she hops back in. I can leave her unsupervised with the door open any time, any day, because she just doesn't come out.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 29, 2013)

Maybe leave a trail of treats to entice her up and down. They are such habitual creatures that it's hard to introduce new things with an older bunny, especially a timid one.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 30, 2013)

Is it possible to remove the ramp? Reason I ask is that maybe she is uncomfortable with the ramp but might use a step better, jumping onto the step then up into the next level. Otherwise, perhaps the open-ness of the side of the ramp might be keeping her off because if it's narrow she might be worried about falling. You could try leaving something she really likes to eat near the top of the ramp like some yummy greens. Otherwise, maybe try putting some of messy litter up there to help spread her smell to the top level which might help make her more comfortable about going up there. If it's a fear of the narrow ramp, you might need to try and add something to the side of it so that she feels safer about not falling off.

Hope that helps


----------

